# What do I do to date you?



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

I figured everyone is testing others to see if they are compatible. So i thought i might add a twist. 

Why not everyone just list the stuff they want someone to do to be.. ehem.. "worthy" enough to date them 


EDIT: if you want to state what 'I' have to do that's cool too. But i meant what should anyone do, to attract ur attention and get u interested. in other words; what works for you.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Okay, Starry, would you date me? :tongue:*


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Change your personality to be an INTP or INTJ.
Start being receptive
Talk about some interesting open ended conceptual topics
Like my jokes


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

BadWolf said:


> *Okay, Starry, would you date me? :tongue:*


Yes! I was wondering when u'll ask.

Now seriously, what would one have to be or do to date you?



Shai Gar said:


> Change your personality to be an INTP or INTJ.
> Start being receptive
> Talk about some interesting open ended conceptual topics
> Like my jokes


1. i can never be a full I

i think i liked some of your jokes before.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, for one, the girl has to put in an effort to get to know me and actually show interest. I don't chase after girls, so she pretty much has to do all the work:tongue:. Even then, it's not guaranteed to work. In other words, I'm hard to get a date with.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

If a girl is interested in me, I want her to show her interest in me or at least be receptive to my flirtations. I like affection, as a giver and a receiver. Playing hard to get will cause me to lose interest really fast. That doesn't mean she has to be overly flirtatious, but women are hard to read sometimes. I like a girl who is somewhat timid though. People always tell me that I should find a woman who is really outgoing to counter my reserved nature, but I'm more attracted to girls who aren't "the life of the party". She also has to be sweet. I don't want a woman who values money, materialism, and status above love, fidelity, and sincerity.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Beloved said:


> If a girl is interested in me, I want her to show her interest in me or at least be receptive to my flirtations. I like affection, as a giver and a receiver.


Me too. But I define affection a little differently to you.



Beloved said:


> Playing hard to get will cause me to lose interest real fast. That doesn't mean she has to be overly flirtatious, but women are hard to read sometimes.


It depends on how she plays hard to get, it could turn me on more, or depending on how she does it (ie. shutting me down directly or focusing on someone else) it could turn me away.



Beloved said:


> I like a girl who is somewhat timid though.


I like quiet too, but timid... Nah, She's gotta be purposeful with self drive.



Beloved said:


> People always tell me that I should find a woman who is really outgoing to counter my reserved nature, but I'm more attracted to girls who aren't "the life of the party".


Yeah, me too. However people are telling me that I need someone who can knock me down and they assume that I need someone louder for that. I think I just need someone willing to cut me down as fast as I can rise.



Beloved said:


> She also has to be sweet. I don't want a woman who values money, materialism, and status above love, fidelity, and sincerity.


Yeah me too. Except I want a dark form of sweet.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

x2

But probably not the dark kind of sweet. Okay a mix of both, fidelity and a dirty mind.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

I mean the way an INTP can be sweet, but still very dark.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

okay that makes sense.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

1.) Energetic and upbeat. Also, he has to understand that I'm not always going to have the energy to do things outside the house. In that case, he needs to slow down a little. 
2.) Intelligent, with a wide range of interests. I will not give a guy a second date if he can only talk about computers or physics (as much as I love talking about those sorts of things), or some other singular topic. 
3.) Tough, in the sense that he can't be easily hurt by me. 
4.) Patient. I hate being rushed by an impatient person. 
5.) Willing to respect my independence. I'm an introvert, I need some time to myself and the chance to think things through on my own. 
6.) Unorthodox and complex. I like finding new facets to a person, and I like unorthodox people. 

There might be more, but those are what come to mind first.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Hmmm, I could easily be all of those if I got on Ritalin. Hmm, I need to get a full body physical for my HUET training. I should ask when I get it done.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

This stuff is ackward spout about online...

If she isn't nagging, a chav or interested in gangs. And also if she has a peaceful nature, then that's chawesome.
I would prefer a girl who isn't obsessed with materialism, but that wouldn't effect any good feelings I have toward her. I guess I'm not fussy.

ps. I've never had a gf, I thought I had started a real life relationship with my childhood friend last month, but we've just been having an internet relationship since last month.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

A chav? You're a pom?


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

No, but we have chav like people here too (I don't know what non-england ones are called)


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Well, first you'd have to be a girl, then you'd have to have the word Night in your name, and most likely be an ENFP.  I know complicated.*


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Non-English Chav's are ******* I believe.*


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

BadWolf said:


> *Well, first you'd have to be a girl, then you'd have to have the word Night in your name, and most likely be an ENFP.  I know complicated.*


X2 except, remove the enfp. And increase the awesome levels


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Shai Gar said:


> X2 except, remove the enfp. And increase the awesome levels


let's not go comparing mine is bigger than urs and so on will you?


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

BadWolf said:


> *Non-English Chav's are ******* I believe.*


Oh the ******, they're so annoying


----------

